# Pretty boy!



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

My 5 year old Daughter decided to make my male, gordon setter look a little more girly.  
Look how sad he look. It's almost like he's saying dad please don't leave me like this.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Better hope he doesn't end up like the dog with the pink collar on South Park.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

He's already a giant pansie. I threw some fluffy powder on him a couple of nights ago and you would have thought I was hitting him with a baseball bat. I'm sure thats what the neighbors thought with the yelp he let out.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

That's a good one!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

That's funny


----------

